# Wounded Warrior Event - Quad State Herf 8 - Saturday, July 27th



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Friends, Romans and countrymen, lend me your ears: I have locked down the date for this year's Quad State Herf. It will be Saturday, July 27th from 1000 (10am) until dusk (roughly 2000/8pm) and the location is West Point's Recreational Area (Round Pond). It will be the same location as last year being that it was a big hit and all. It will be a day of relaxing, enjoying great BBQ (prepared by Sean Keever and his crew - Muzzle Brake BBQ aka: Big Guns BBQ) and a number of outdoor events, i.e., volleyball, basketball, horse shoes, fishing, swimming, paddle boating and much more. The recreation area is large enough to comfortably accommodate 200 - 250 guests.

The cost to attend the Quad State Herf is the same it was last year, $50.00 per person (half for food and drink and the other half for the "benefit"). The benefit of the event again this year will be "Wings for Warriors" Home - Wings for Warriors. As always, each guest will receive a very nice "goodie bag" and there will be plenty of stuff being raffled off at the event.

Below is the link to Round Pond's website:

http://www.westpointmwr.com/outdoor/Roundpd.htm

The actual address for the area is: 1348 Round Pond Road, West Point, NY 10996.

*Guest & Sponsor Lists as of 15 Jan 13*:

Stogieman - Charlie Baranyai & Beth +12

Tall Paul - Paul Harrison +2 Simon (Bangers 'n Mash) and Mike Juppe

ironpeddler - Gary Roberti +3 Anthony Roberti, Tom & Bill

BlindedByScience - Tom Larsen

uptown_isy - Israel Markevitz

thechenman - David Chen +2

Bxcigrfan - Pete (Gamaliel Vallejo) +3 Uncle George,

Nashkicker - Jim Nash

thefatguy - Ian Cowen +1 Mrs. Ronnie Cowen

Light this! - Kristopher +4

Chris McCann

Set-In-Stone - Austen Miller

Smokin'Sims - James Sims +3 (family members)

The Don - Don Perretti

thinde - Thomas Hinde

Slick300 - Lee Aiezza

MOBIG - Jesus Rivera

Cigar Czar - Rob Weiss

Jarhead - Matt Cassidy +5 Mike Armstead, Billy Forten. Dave Ryan, Michael, Armond

Jay Jaffee +20

Doctor Cigaro - Charlie Watson

Gary Junior - Gary Ricci

Bravo Lima - Bill Latta

mrtapes - Mark Steinberg

Sean Keever - "Muzzle Brake Outfitters"

Doc - Anthony Ameen - "Wings For Warriors"

Steve Jaffee

Bruce Tuchman

Cuban George - George Quintano

Michael Schulman

Hooko - George Anderson

Shibumi - Jeff Kreisberg

DeeDee Engles - "Cigar Grotto"

Sean Fitch

Paul Halayko - "Newburgh Brewing"

Glynna Schlesinger - "Hudson Valley Cigars"

in2xshp - Sam Tramontana

Tom Sgro

tone-ny - Anthony Moye

Dozer - Michael Taylor

Noel Patrick Horkan

David Bourne

Joel Garcia

John P. Cito

adresher - Andrew Dresher +5 Geoffrey Lawson, Ronald Beekman, Dave Gugelev

Vincent Fox

Tammy Rose

Woodie - Steve Haas

Hyjix the Mule - David Schulman

Simon Ineson

Yesi - Yesenia Rosalina Espaillat

Statey - Mark Scarselli

Carey Pritchett

Michael Lopez

Frank Scott Fomo

ilcchef - Ralph Croteau

badwhale - Will Hanson

Irish79 (IrishRenegade) - Dan McCauley

Bayamos - Robert Miller

*SPONSORS*

Newburgh Brewing Co - Newburgh, NY

Killer Beans - K. Dee Coffee and Roasting - Lafayette, IN

As more info comes up, I will update this post....... :usa:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in again Charlie but will be bringing more guests this year. I will fill you in.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I will definitely be attending - I will see how many friends I can round up. The date is in conflict with a trip by a fraternal group I belong to, but I'm sure I can sway at least a few guys away to attend...


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Marcm15 said:


> I will definitely be attending - I will see how many friends I can round up. The date is in conflict with a trip by a fraternal group I belong to, but I'm sure I can sway at least a few guys away to attend...


Sounds good Marc, I have added you as a "tentative" on the guest list until I hear back from you...... :thumb:


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Charlie - Looking forward to meeting you and others from this area.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is the link at CigarPass.com - Cigar Forum & Review Community as well as Facebook where we are keeping an updated list of "Guests & Sponsors" as I cannot update the initial post above:

Quad State Herf 8 - Saturday, July 27th...... - Cigar Herfs & Cigar Events - CigarPass.com

https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/137724583052496/


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I need to make it there. Do I send you a pm with my info?


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

splattttttt said:


> I need to make it there. Do I send you a pm with my info?


Yes Jack, all I need now is your cotact info and how many guests. We won't start collecting for the Herf until the May time frame. There is camping available at Round Pond if interested. Send me a PM with you info and we'll go from there....... :tu

Charlie


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Charlie,

So far it's me, my father Larry Wolven and my buddy Repo John. My fathers best friend who graduated West Point and is a full colonel might join us too.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Charlie,
> 
> So far it's me, my father Larry Wolven and my buddy Repo John. My fathers best friend who graduated West Point and is a full colonel might join us too.


You got it Scott, I'll add your dad's best friend as a tentative....... :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome...his name is Col. Bill Jones (dad calls him billy, not sure if he goes by William in uniform)


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Stogieman said:


> Yes Jack, all I need now is your cotact info and how many guests. We won't start collecting for the Herf until the May time frame. There is camping available at Round Pond if interested. Send me a PM with you info and we'll go from there....... :tu
> 
> Charlie


Workin on it Charlie. Thanks!


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Charlie please add 2 to my guest list. I will PM you details. Thanks and see you tomorrow at Schlessingers...


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Marcm15 said:


> Charlie please add 2 to my guest list. I will PM you details. Thanks and see you tomorrow at Schlessingers...


You got it Marc, are they both cigar smokers? We have both attending as some of our guests are family members and don't smoke. See you tomorrow evening....... :tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Charlie, just a heads up, Repo John might have a conflict so he is tentative. Col. Bill Jones is coming with a guest as I my dad so for me it's:
Scott
Larry (dad)
Bill jones
Guest
Repo John- tentative


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Charlie, just a heads up, Repo John might have a conflict so he is tentative. Col. Bill Jones is coming with a guest as I my dad so for me it's:
> Scott
> Larry (dad)
> Bill jones
> ...


You got it brother, I'll update the list shortly....... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone, we have reached the 200 guest count which means the sign-up is closed. I will add a Stand-by List now in case there are guests that cannot attend and have those that would like to. Now the fun part begins with contacting all the supports and stuff........ :thumb:


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Charlie please let me know how I can help...


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Marcm15 said:


> Charlie please let me know how I can help...


Will do brother, thanks for your help in advance....... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Just to update everyone, things are moving right along as planned. I'm beginning to contact event sponsors and others are stepping up which is great. I've had a number of S/BOTL ask about who, when and where to send in your payments. I'll start collecting after I get back from CigarFest which will be the first week in May. Please make the payment out in my name as I'll cash the money orders / checks and distribute the payment accordingly:

Charlie Baranyai
104 Harold Ave
Cornwall, NY 12518

That's it for now, if you have any questions / concerns, do not hesitate in asking......... :bump2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Charlie, if I can do anything to help, just call buddy.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Charlie, if I can do anything to help, just call buddy.


You got it brother, enjoy the weekend...... :beerchug:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Charlie, it's me, dad, repo John, colonel Bill Jones and a few guests. Hopefully repo John can still get the goodie bag. He is bringing his father who is. WWII vet and is 91 yrs old. I'll get the other names (2) ASAP.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Charlie, it's me, dad, repo John, colonel Bill Jones and a few guests. Hopefully repo John can still get the goodie bag. He is bringing his father who is. WWII vet and is 91 yrs old. I'll get the other names (2) ASAP.


Sounds good Scott, let me check out the list and update as well. I'm sure that they'll be plenty of cigars as always....... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

As a note, I have updated the Guest and Sponsor List on Facebook and CigarPass.com. For those that are attending, you can now send in your payment...... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Guest and Sponsor Lists updated as of this morning: Quad State Herf 8 - Saturday, July 27th...... - Cigar Herfs & Cigar Events - Cigar Forum


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sending chek okay buddy.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Scott W. said:


> Sending chek okay buddy.


Sounds good Scott, I'll let you know when it arrives...... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Stogieman said:


> Sounds good Scott, I'll let you know when it arrives...... :thumb:


Good morning Scott, just wanted to let you know that your payment arrived, you guys are good to go. See you all soon....... :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Less than 5 weeks now, cigars and merchandise is arriving and all........ :bump2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Schweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

3 weeks from today, I'll be busy putting the "goodie bags" together and ensuring those last minute things get done. S/BOTL will be arriving at Round Pond that will camp out for the weekend along with Sean and his crew from Big Guns BBQ. Others will be flying in to stay in hotels and the rest of you will be driving up to the Hudson Valley. Can you tell I'm getting excited already and I hope everyone else is as well. I'll update the "Guest & Sponsor" list shortly as it hasn't changed much. Enjoy the weekend everyone and see you all soon....... :biggrin1:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Got a lot done yesterday in support of the event. Squared away the logistical stuff at Round Pond: Tents, tables, chairs, super cookers, required electrical power, etc. Also coordinated the beer delivery along with the soda & water as well as wine and other liquid beverages. Cigars are arriving and making last minute reminders to vendors that were at IPCPR that the event is a week away. Not sure about you all but I'm getting excited as the annual event is fast approaching. Enjoy the weekend all and I'll see you in 7 days if not sooner....... :bounce:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well S/BOTL, we are one (1) day from our annual event, yeah baby! First, I want to thank all of the sponsors that supported this great "Cause" and all of you great folks that helped out as well. With you all, none of this would happen. Thanks to all my friends that are coming to support tomorrow, we know it's gonna be a blast. I do wish you all safe travels and clear skies.

In reference to tomorrow, we have plenty of chairs as we'll have 80 folding ones along with ten (10) 8' folding tables and all of the picnic tables as well. If you have a favorite tailgate folding chair, by all means bring it. Just as last year, we have 2 additional tents being erected adjacent to the pavilion. One of them is a 20' x 23' and the other a 20' x 20'. If you prefer your own erected as some do, go for it as there's plenty of room for all.

Food wise, I met with Sean yesterday from Big Guns BBQ and the menu is off the charts. If anyone goes home hungry, you weren't at our event (that's all I'm gonna say). I do regret to say, Rita's Ice will not be making it this year as they had things come up.

We'll have plenty of soda & water as well as beer, wine and hard liquor for those that prefer it. I do want to let everyone know that you can always bring your own and or have a reserve stored away (wink).

Today will be a busy one making the goodie bags, finalizing all of the raffle items and such. So as I always try to say, think outside of the box and I'll see you all tomorrow.........


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

See you tomorrow morning buddy!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Who else from Puff is going?


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Scott W. said:


> Who else from Puff is going?


MarcM15


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

The day has finally come, wooooo hoooooo...... :biggrin:
The weather looks to be spot on, according to NOAA it'll be "Sunny, with a high near 81. Calm wind becoming south 5 to 9 mph in the morning." 
I'm sure that we may have forgotten something, that's just human nature. We tried to think outside of the box or as I like to say, I use this head for more than a hat rack, LOL.
The only thing I want to tell folks is that the phone service at Round Pond is not so good in spots, Texting is the best way to communicate by far. Safe travels everyone and we'll see you soon.......


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Unbelievable time as usual Charlie, just got home. Guys, I said it last year and ill say it again. We need more support from this forum for this event. Please, make it happen


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you all from Beth and I, it truly was an amazing day. The weather was perfect, the beer, booze, BBQ and of course the cigars were all to notch. It was great to see everyone and I'm glad to hear that all made it home safe and sound. There's no way that we can top it next year, we'll simply have to replicate it some how. We did a final count yesterday and after everything, we raised well over 18K, yeah baby........ :thumb: 

Until the next, thank you all again.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Had I not had a Saturday job that cancelled at 5PM on Friday I would have come. Maybe next year.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

JustinThyme said:


> Had I not had a Saturday job that cancelled at 5PM on Friday I would have come. Maybe next year.


Sounds like a plan Rob, hope you can join us then....... :thumb:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Ill keep an eye out for the posting next year and try and plan accordingly.


----------

